

The Wii U web browser's HTML5 gaming capabilities - richtaur
http://www.lostdecadegames.com/wii-u-browser/

======
hayksaakian
While what it does support is cool, what it does not support is more worrying.
I doubt the browser will be a high priority for them, so the lack of audio
support and web sockets will likely persist for longer than most PC browsers.

~~~
georgemcbay
As a Wii U owner, I'm actually shocked how great the Wii U's browser is
considering how half-baked other parts of the system currently are.

Sure, it doesn't have all of the newest HTML5 features, but compared to your
average browser-on-a-console, the Wii U's is surprisingly functional for
general purpose web browsing and way better than what I was expecting.

Also, the Hulu, Netflix and Amazon Prime Streaming apps are pretty cool and
just beginning to show some of the potential of 'second screen' interaction
using the Wii U GamePad. These were actually the killer app for the Wii U for
me. I doubt the system will get much third party support, but the video
streaming apps are great now and likely to get even better as the "TVii" stuff
starts coming online.

~~~
onetwothreefour
That's because a large portion of the system runs on JS/HTML.

------
gaaaaaaaarf
A shame that they implemented a broken localStorage.

Interesting that it is no longer Opera, but WebKit under the hood according to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_U_Internet_Browser>

~~~
toni
> A shame that they implemented a broken localStorage

If as he describes "the data is wiped when the browser is closed", then i
think Wii U implemented "SessionStorage".

~~~
lucian1900
But it's exposed as window.localStorage, which is just plain wrong.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Sounds the same as the 3DS browser. In fact it probably is the same version of
NetFront.

------
goggles99
The bigger question is, Why does it matter???

------
Rhythmic
Oh Nintendo, thanks for the memories!

